# door re-finishing



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This project took a week.We started with 5 guys stripping on Monday. Then had 2 guys ride it out the rest of the week


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks good!

I've done a few of those and no matter how much you charge or make it never seems like enough.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Looks really nice Aaron.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Did very well on these.Originally did them with spar about 6 years ago I think.I belive it was in July with myself and a helper.You could literally watch the stripper smoke when you put it on.
Thought it would be a much better plan to put an army on the stripping part this time and go with Sikkens!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Those came out awesome. Good job.


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice job. I really like the detail of the front doors.


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

Very nice detail on those doors. Going to pass some of your vids around to some friendly painters that can appreciate this.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Great job! One thing I always notice in your vids Aaron, is that your guys always have plastic/paper down, neat work spaces and look professional!:thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Chris.I will not skimp on protecting work areas. I just find it disrespectful to an owner to "clean up" rather than protect.
Of course you will have the occasional drip,we are working with liquids! But at least show that you are making every effort.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

RCP said:


> Great job! One thing I always notice in your vids Aaron, is that your guys always have plastic/paper down, neat work spaces and look professional!:thumbsup:


That's the thing I've noticed in all his videos, and it really impresses me. The other thing I've noticed in his videos is how well his crew works together.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice. Stripping down front doors with that level of detail on them would scare me away I think. Lots of grooves and detail to try to protect.


----------



## DHlll (Dec 22, 2010)

*nice*

:thumbsup: kudos to you. I know that process all too well. Its time consuming and redundant. Your final product is fabulous.


----------

